# Powerglide stuck in 2nd gear?



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

I have an issue with my 2 speeds Powerglide mounted on my GTO 65;
first of all, when the stick is in "drive" position, it's like in "neutral", nothing happens;
I have to pull down until "low" position but it seems I"m actually in "drive" position;
also, when I take speed, I don't hear neither feel the "clonk" noise for knowing I'm on second gear;
so,in others words, I can drive perfectly in "low" psition, but being actually in "drive" mode, and second gear;
"rear" is fine;
any comment will be welcome!
:surprise:


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Console or column shit? Sounds like a stretched cable?


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*A tiny bit of help...*

It will probably be easier to research this problem if you know that the two-speed transmission in early model GTOs is not a Powerglide, it's a *Super Turbine 300*.

It's a completely different unit than the Chevrolet Powerglide unit.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

I was told it's a Powerglide but anyway, the thing is that the shift lever located on the floor console is loose between "Rear" and "Low" positions;
but I can manage to drive "normally" in "Low" position;


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

If you don't have a factory shop manual you need one. It shows diagrams and instructions for getting the cable properly adjusted. I don't have '65 manual but someone here might and post a pic of the pages dealing with this.

Ames has great stuff --- Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

They have the manual--- https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Search_Web;jsessionid=1A0BEB233EF3B8E2278070A5C5CF1E50

Hope this helps.


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

yeah, I got this manual and I'm working on the adjustment;
I noticed that the rod was wobling (too loose)
so I tighten the backlash but now the "drive" is fine but in "park" position I am like in neutral, not clutched!
maybe I went too far in my adjustment and I need to go back!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

This is a very frustrating job, you have my best wishes. I am lucky that the console cable to trans works OK on mine but for how long? Hopefully it will work out for you soon.


----------

